# اخر الاختراعات الحديثة ...شوفوها



## staregypt (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخر الاختراعات الحديثة*

*..* 
إليكم أحدث الأختراعاة

جوال حديث تستطيع جعله شاشه تلفزيونيه












مكنسه انيقه متنقله سهله فى الاستخدام​







هاتف منزلي متنقل يعمل لاسلكيا 







فأره الكترونيه وبنفس الوقت ساعه ومنبه مضيء







حافظه الطعام يمكن استخدامها فى حفظ الحراره او حفظ البروده








اخر تصاميم الاجهزة المبتكره ونرى الحجم الصغير والخفيف والانيق ايضا












هاتف جوال انيق للفتيات توجد فيه كاميرا ولوحه مفاتيح تستطيع تفكيكه وتركيبه بسهوله













هاتف ومسوده بطريقه عمليه وجميله








رفوف للجرائد والمجلات 








نظارات طبيه العدسات بخيوط دقيقه من الصوف لا توجد عدسات بلاستيكيه












كما نشاهد كراسي متحركه عند هطول الامطار وتبلل الكرسي نستخدم الجهه الاخرى طريقه فريده















الخيام الحديثه الانيقه









الى بيتهم كله رخام ولا سراميك هذي للقدم تلتصق بمجرد لمس قدمك لها وتمشى على كيفك








نظاره تصلح للعجز الي يحبون يخيطون تكتب الى تبي على جمب









صنبور ماء بمجرد امتلاء الكاس يقف تدفق الماء بواسطه حساسات موجوده بالصنبور








حماصه الخبز حديثه








فلاش مومري حديث 













مغاسل لاستخدامات عديده










فرن جميل متنقل الرف الاول تستطيع تزيينه بنباتات والاخر فرن بالكهرباء لعده استخدامات​​


----------



## جيلان (16 نوفمبر 2011)

عجبتنى فكرة الكرسى بسيطة بس حلوة والتليفون كمان
شكرا كتير على الموضوع


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ايه الدماغ الجامدة دى

شكرا يا ستار


----------



## Eminem 2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا لك ​


----------



## staregypt (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> عجبتنى فكرة الكرسى بسيطة بس حلوة والتليفون كمان
> شكرا كتير على الموضوع


ميرسى لمشاركتك
نـــــــــــــــــــــورتى
:t25::t25:​


----------



## staregypt (16 نوفمبر 2011)

Eminem 2 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا لك ​


شكرا لمرورك 
نـــــــــــــــــــورت
:lightbulb:​


----------



## staregypt (16 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه الدماغ الجامدة دى
> 
> شكرا يا ستار



شكرا يا قمر على مشاركتك
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــورتى
:lightbulb::lightbulb::lightbulb:
​


----------



## سلفي و افتخر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع حلو كتير صراحة شكرا و ان شاء الله نرى ابدعات لك في الموضوع الأخرى


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*بصراحة أفكار كلها جميلة و انتى اجمل يا ستار ايجيبت و الموضوع فعلا فيه أفكار حلوة أوى و كتير منها بسيط و حلاوتها فى سهولتها و بساطتها يعنى أفكار غالبيتها مفيهاش حاجات معقدة و تعقيدات و كلام من ده لا كلها حاجات بسيطة و بأقل الإمكانيات و مع ذلك رائعة فألف شكر ليكى مرة تانية و الرب يبارك حياتك.*


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*أجمل تقييم
موضوع جميل جدااااا
شكرا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*دمااااااااااااغ ذريه​​*


----------



## staregypt (18 نوفمبر 2011)

سلفي و افتخر قال:


> موضوع حلو كتير صراحة شكرا و ان شاء الله نرى ابدعات لك في الموضوع الأخرى



شكرا لمرورك 
نـــــــــــــــــورت
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## staregypt (18 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>دمااااااااااااغ ذريه​​</b>



حبيبتى اهلا بيك 
نورتـــــــــــــــــى
يا قمر
ربنا يباركك
:yahoo:
​


----------



## staregypt (18 نوفمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *بصراحة أفكار كلها جميلة و انتى اجمل يا ستار ايجيبت و الموضوع فعلا فيه أفكار حلوة أوى و كتير منها بسيط و حلاوتها فى سهولتها و بساطتها يعنى أفكار غالبيتها مفيهاش حاجات معقدة و تعقيدات و كلام من ده لا كلها حاجات بسيطة و بأقل الإمكانيات و مع ذلك رائعة فألف شكر ليكى مرة تانية و الرب يبارك حياتك.*



ميرسى جدا لكلامك الجميل
هى كل الحكاية شوية تفرغ
واحنا للاسف مش فاضيين
بس كدا
نـــــــــــــــــــــــورت
​


----------

